# Dickinson Newport Propane Heater



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Yesterday I installed the heater I got for xmas. I've been thoroughly enjoying it for almost 24 hours now. The installation went smoothly. I was able to use existing propane and electrical lines from a refrigerator which I removed prior to the heater installation. I did have to drill through some interior fiberglass shelving. The hole saw cut through it like butter. I was able to use an existing hole in the ceiling to vent the chimney outside.

Burned the stove for a couple hours with the hatches open. There's always some chemical residue on new appliances to burn off. I'm particularly sensitive to chemical fumes. No odor this morning when I lit the stove. The fan is a little noisy, but so far that's my only complaint.

I posted a slightly more detailed description and pictures of the heater and installation on my blog, if you are interested. Thanks for all the great advice from folks on this forum!

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
http://nautib.blogspot.com


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad it worked out... We've had this same heater on our last two boats - and believe it to be one of the better compromises for a boat as long as you have a reasonable place to mount it.

Love the ambience of the visible flame!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good to hear it went without a hitch... Where did you end up installing it?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Excellent...glad it worked out well. Pix awaited!


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

As you enter the cabin (and I believe this is true for newer geminis as well), there is a refrigerator on your right. Mine was old and leaking refrigerant. It was also too large for my needs. I removed it this weekend. The heater went into that spot and hooked right into the propane and electric lines which fed the fridge. The installation is temporary. When I get back to Baltimore, I'm going to build some cabinetry to house the stove.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
http://nautib.blogspot.com


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Pic is girlfriend eating chicken wings last night with stove in background and nfl playoff game on tv.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

how big a bottle of propane do you use to feed it & how long does it last?

Thanks


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

XORT,

We used our Newport P9000 propane heater a fair bit last spring, and quite a bit this fall (sorry I can't be more specific than that -- they don't come with hour meters!) for weekend/vacation sailing. We fueled it with a 10 lb propane tank that also fueled our stove/oven (which gets quite a bit of use too). 

With an 8-9 month season, we were still on the same 10 lb tank when we winterized. I haven't weighed the tank, but I suppose it must be nearly expended. So, at the close of our first season with it installed, I was pleased with the burn rate and with how much comfort we got out of that little heater.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

IIRC the book claims you'll get about 80-100 hours out of a 20 pounder. But don't quote me...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the pix Scott...stay warm!


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Cam. On my way back up north, I may stop by the outer banks and say hi.

xort, I was on the same bottle of propane I left Maryland with two months ago. I use the bottles you see in front of home depot and other box/convenience stores. They cost about $40 for a new filled container. An exchange costs around $15. I was wondering when my tank would run out. I had been only using it for cooking. With the heater running contiuously in freezing SC temps , I finally killed it in a couple days.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
http://nautib.blogspot.com


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

As you can see, it is a very popular model.
You will stay nice and cozy warm.
Im sure your going to love it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TJK-

what are we supposed to be looking at??? All I can see is the very pretty blonde.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Easy dog,
that is my YOUNGEST daughter.
The heater is mounted to the bulkhead.
For some reason my pics are way big or way small.
I'm not intelegent enough to know how to resize them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SailorTjk1-

If you're on a Windows-based PC get either Picasa or IrfanView and use that.

I see she takes after her mother.  If she took after her father, I wouldn't be using pretty to describe her.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Better? Too Big?
Can you see, we have the same model of propane heater.
No comments about my daughter or the fact that the cabin is a disaster.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would help if you weren't right in front of the heater, since the glare from the camera flash is washing out a lot of the detail.  But I get the feeling the heater really wasn't the primary subject of the photo... since daddy's little girl is in it.  

BTW, it's probably a bit big for people on older computers with smaller screens than the one I have.


----------



## e-27 sailor (Oct 1, 2003)

Your girfriend eats chicken wings? Does she like beer & football?
Lucky Man! She's a keeper!


----------

